# what should i get



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

well i have this coop
Ferret Den De Luxe - CH-167AT (777) | Small Pet Products | Ferrets | Outdoor Ferret Housing

and now it is no longer in use i was wandering what i would like to keep in it 
i was thinking maybe 2 or 3 bantams or maybe some quail...
what other birds can be kepted in this cage?

Thanks
JJ


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

a few bantams would be fine in there.

larger species of quail, some ducks maybe if your willing to deal with the mess.

other alternatives are guinea fowl, partridge, possible a small pheasant?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

a trio of bantoms or some jap quails altho there useless for putting them selfs to bed i would not put ducks or guinea fowl in there unless you plan on letting them out if duck and making a bigger covered run for g fowl


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

quail arent good with ramps, so i'd go with bantams, but i'd be good if you could let them out as well, or expand the pen to give them more freedom


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

i was thinking of quail how come there no good with ramps??
had ducks last one died like 2 months ago 
and yes hell yes!!!! ducks are very very cute but very very messy! lol


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

as quail are ground nesting and dont roost like chickens, so they dont think to head upwards. they also tend to stay out at night, they dont go to bed like chickens do


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhh thanks for the info


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

As said not really quail sutible for Japanese quail, Asian blue quail as they don't roost so doutbful they'll use the indoor area. 
There is ofcourse countless Bantam breeds, Or you could have two pairs of a pigeon breed that you could let free fly.

Like this for example IMO there's to many birds in this one but you get the idea.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ideal for small bantams.

pekins, serama, or belgian bearded etc would fit lovely


----------

